# Are breastfeeding classes really necessary?



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

This is my first time to this forum, so please forgive me if this question gets asked all the time.









I'm planning a homebirth for our first baby, due in October. At my last prenatal appt my midwife said I should sign up for breastfeeding classes. I'm already signed up for Birthing from Within classes, I'll have two midwives and a doula at the birth, and my mom breastfed six children. I also plan to start attending LLL meetings (they only meet once a month, though.) I'm assuming all of these women will be able to help me...

I asked my mom if she thought I should take a class and she laughed her head off. She said, "Wow, they sure make things complicated for new mothers these days!" She said the baby "will know what to do", even if it takes a couple of days.

So what do you think? Are classes really necessary? I wasn't nervous at all about breastfeeding until the midwife scared me with tales of how hard it is for new moms. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I'm being OVER-educated about birth, bf, etc. I mean I feel like things are becoming so intellectualized that I'm losing my natural instincts and doubting myself. KWIM?

All opinions welcome!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

LOL...they didn't help me a bit. I went to one and by the time the baby came, I had forgotten much of what they said (of course, I had 3 days of labor and couldn't remember my own name by that time). And no class in history would have prepared me for the experience we ended up having. LC's and MDC is where I ended up learning the most.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i would say yes ~ ONLY for the support you will get by meeting other breastfeeding mums and seeing breasts-in-action... but if you're already planning on going to LLL meetings, i don't see why a separate class would be necessary.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

LOL...we didn't get to see any "breasts in action"....we had dolls and cloth breasts...and those cloth breasts we were supposed to hold away from our chests...


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

:LOL those dumb cloth breasts + baby dolls. i got that at WIC and thought it was ridiculous ~ the "teachers" had these fake breasts that they'd put on (even though they were women!) and then pretend to latch on these baby dolls...

and that is absolutely NOTHING like the real thing!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

The only thing I remember from my BF class was never buy those manual, piston like pumps. I went to 3 LLL meetings before I gave birth and found those more helpful. I also found the LLL leaders to be more experienced than the BF instructor.

One thing I wish I'd done was read Jack Newman's Ultimate Guide to Breastfeeding. My dd had a high palate and BF didn't go well at the start.

I think if your mom is gonna be around to help you, and you have LLL then I can't see why you'd need to attend a BF class.


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

I attended LLL meetings, read books, and attended a class before my first. I didn't learn a single thing in the class. I'd suggest going with LLL meetings and buying a good book. Dr. Sears' The Breastfeeding Book is my favorite. If you have any questions after the baby arrives, you can look it up or call a LLL Leader.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd suggest LLL over a bf class any day of the week.

JMO


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Sometimes even mothers who have breastfed have no clue. My mom had nursed us all and was NO help to me. She said it came naturally to her an there was no questions. Her info was also rather outdated.... I'm looking for LLL here already at only 17 weeks gestation! Get ready!


----------



## Eustacia (May 11, 2004)

I would say it depends on the reputation of the class. I went to the best breastfeeding class and I recommend it to every pregnant woman I ever meet. The RN who led the class (an RN & private lactation consultant) held the class in the birthing center at our local hospital. The class was $30 compared to her private consultation fee of $150 an hour (price gouging if you ask me).

The class was open to women (and partners) and she brought two live models to the class (a one week old and a two week old plus the moms). The model moms were awesome.

I feel the class helped boost my confidence about breastfeeding. Can you ask around about the class? Talk to someone who took it - did they end up breastfeeding? Will there be live models? If you hear good things about the class it just can't hurt to go.


----------



## wvmama (Jul 7, 2004)

Wanna know what I think? Of course you do! I think that the classes can probably better serve you in that day or two after the birth. Those are the hardest times because it helps to have someone there to tell you what an appropriate latch is and how you can hold the baby and to make sure that your breast doesn't cover the babies nose. If your midwife will tell you those things a few hours after birth then I really don't see the need.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

"Wow they sure make things complicated for mothers these days!" ITA

And you're supposed to pay for the class too? I cannot imagine any really good reason for this. BF _is_ simple, a few quick tips (as in previous post) are helpful but the class seems excessive. It would be nice, maybe, for a mom who really felt uncertain but that doesn't sound like you. I recommend LLL too--they can be really supportive when it's needed most (usually after difficulties come up).


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

I wouldn't bother. In fact, I didn't bother! lol
It sounds to me like you're already pretty on top of things, so I'm guessing you like to read about things a lot? As long as you know that they eat all the time, and it can take several days for you both to get the hang of things, I'm sure you'll be fine. Especially with people around to help check the latch and more importantly, fetch things for you. Plus LLL!

I never took classes for anything. Read a few books about labor/birth and nursing so I'd have an idea of what to expect, common problems, that sort of thing, but not to the extent that most people I knew went to.

Miracle of miracles, I still had a natural birth and nursed my son for 7 months (so far! we're still going).

Anyway I'm sure you'll be fine. Also remember to come here if you have questions or need support or anything.

And congratulations! October is getting close, I'll bet you look fabulously pregnant!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I don't think they are. i would go to LLL meetings instead.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Nancy:

I agree with everyone else: pass on the "breastfeeding classes". LLL is a better use of your time, and if you go while you are pregnant, you will already have the leaders names and phone numbers before you birth your baby and you can contact them with any questions. Also, is Jennifer still going to be your doula? Because she is a mama herself and I'm sure she will be able to help you out. I second the recommendation of Dr. Jack Newman's Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers.

And I don't think "overeducating" yourself is possible.

Here's the link to the LLL info pages for Portland http://www.lllusa.org/web/PortlandOR.html , Beaverton http://www.lllusa.org/web/BeavertonOR.html , Oregon City http://www.lllusa.org/web/OregonCityOR.html and Tigard http://www.lllusa.org/web/TigardOR.html

warmly,
claudia


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks, everyone!









The class is offered through the hospital that my midwife is affiliated with, and the hospital is absolutely swarming with Nestle sales reps (I know because I work there, too.) I was kinda wondering if they are going to hand out formula samples at the class "just in case". :LOL

So I'll skip the class and get myself to the next LLL meeting.







I'll also check out some books. Thanks for the recommendations.

And yes, I am fabulously pregnant now, and fabulously HOT. It's going to be 100 degrees here today! Why oh why didn't I plan for a _spring_ baby?


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
I'd suggest LLL over a bf class any day of the week.

JMO


Me too. I went to 4 weeks of breastfeeding classes and the nurses who taught them had some really bad recommendations, including supplementing with formula.
If you have a LLL meeting near you I would go!

Oh, and I understand about being over educated! But for me when the baby came, I felt I knew nothing and forgot everything I learned! Nature will take over and all the classes and reading in the world won't do any good! Just MO.

Michelle


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, I have absolutely no experience in this area (give me a few months!), but here are my thoughts...

I am due in November with #1 also, and I'm planning a hospital birth with an OB that I love. The clinic he works with provides several classes during pregnancy, including one on breastfeeding. (The others are Early Pregnancy, Prepared Childbirth, Newborn Care, Care Seat Safety, a refresher class, and sibling class.) They are all FREE!

I started going to LLL meetings last month, and they are great! I will definitely keep going now and after baby comes. However, I am also going to the free breastfeeding class for a couple of reasons.

1) It's free!
2) I want to know what they (the clinic) tell people about bf-ing.








3) They could very possibly have some good information.
4) If they don't, I can ask some pointed questions.

I figure it can't hurt, it could help, and since I know I'm going into it with a discerning mindset, the more info the better! They'd better watch out if they hand out formula samples though--I can't believe they would do that at a breastfeeding class!!


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

I did not take a bf'ing class before giving birth but my hospital had a class that I went to after giving birth and they even sent a lactation consultant to my room because I asked for additional help. I have to tell you the LC was wonderful and if not for her I might have gone home and started formula







: So if you are going to have a homebirth I would find a LC in your area and have her come to your home after giving birth so that she can help you with whatever questions you have. I am so glad that that LC was there to help me!! I can't even imagine that I might have missed out on this most rewarding and special bond between me and Elle because of breastfeeding








Amy


----------



## G-Dawg (Oct 9, 2002)

I went to a bf class when I was pg with my first. I thought is was helpful. I have never been to LLL tho. I would like to, but don't know of any where I am. It would probably depend on the class and what help you have available after the birth. I found nursing very akward (sp?) till I got the hang of it, so the tips on positioning helped me a lot. Otherwise, I never would have known.

With 2 midwives and a doula at home, I would imagine you would be all set. That is so cool! I have an Oct baby too! He was supposed to be a Sept baby!









Good luck, and congradulations!









G


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I didn't take a BF class, nor did I ever end up going to any LLL meetings. I read a BF book and it had enough info to get me through the first few days of nursing and getting the latch right. I also talked to the LC with ds#1 at the hospital before I left, but she honestly wasn't that much of a help. She mostly just (wo)man handled me and tried to shove my breast down my 12 hr. babies throat (mind you I had nursed him proably 5 times before that







. My sister (who nursed 3 children) was with me the first day and seemed to think we were doing it right. We had no nursing issues.

To be fair though, I came from a family culture of nursing, and saw it performed throughout my childhood and early adulthood. I do think that we make things complicated and hard on ourselves, mostly because we as a culture value "education" over instinct. Learning to nurse on our part (moms) is a learned skill, but babies (mostly) go at it from instinct. The battle/challenge is combining the two and getting in tune with their needs and trusting that BF is "right" and within our innate ability







.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Midwives and doulas are not neccessarily well trained in lactation, believe it or not. If they happen to also be LLL Leaders or former ones, you are good to go. They are busy ladies tho and may not be available much after the birth.

Hosp bfing classes may or may not be led by IBCLCs. If is is led by a "lactation nurse" or "LC" without the IBCLC after her name, listen with a grain of salt. And leave those free samples of ABM behind.

Best bet, 4 months of LLL mtgs before the birth. They cover a lot of ground in 4, 2 hr mtgs, plus you get to see lots of real moms in action bfing and caring for their real babies. All free and seeing is learning.

Some questions you will have answers for after 4 mtgs:

#1. Advantages of Breastfeeding/Hazard of Artificial Feeding
What makes breastmilk the superior infant food?
How does nursing provide "health insurance" for baby?
What are the advantages to mother? other family members?

#2. Baby Arrives: The Family and the Breastfed Baby
How do birthing choices affect breastfeeding?
How does baby get started breastfeeding?
How often and how long should baby nurse?
What is father's role? other children?
How do meals and housework get done with a new baby?
Is it possible to breastfeed and return to work?

#3. The Art of Breastfeeding and Avoiding Difficulties.
What can be done if mother's milk supply is too low? Too abundant?
What if baby seems fussy all the time?
How do other parents handle night time waking/feedings?
How can sore nipples be helped or prevented?
How do I treat engorgement, thrush?

#4. Nutrition, Starting Solids, Weaning, and Loving Guidance for Toddlers
When and how should baby start solid foods?
What are the best foods to feed a baby? a toddler?
How can family eating habits be improved?
When and how do you wean?
How do I gently discipline my child(ren)?

Arizona LLL (looks like site is still under construction but this should get you started):

http://www.lllusa.org/AZ/topics.html


----------



## lupineperriwinkle (May 15, 2004)

Here is my 2 cents. I had Maya in the hospital and she was not breathing when she was born. I had an easy labor (Hypnobirthing) and thought, hey this breastfeeding will be a cinch! 10 minutes later, Maya was grey and rushed to the NICU. I nursed every 3 hours and got 3 different "lactation consultants" to show me how to do it. I was sore and raw and every time Maya latched on I cringed which didn't help me in the least. Because of blood sugar issues we had to supplement Maya with formula while she was at the hospital in order for her to get the "right numbers" and be released. she like the orthodonic nipple which is obviously not even close to mine. I was released on a Friday of a holiday weekend with a check overflowing from an F cup and no support at all. I got home and cried! I decided to rent a pump. Nobody had them in stock and the hospital pump rental was closed for the holiday. I did eventually get a pump and pumped exclusively for 3 weeks until I was so tired i couldn't function and my husband had to go back to work. Maya was a formula baby from then on and to top it off had allergies so we had to get the most expensive over the counter formula. Do I wish I had taken a class? You bet! This time around I will be hoarding all of the advice I can get my hands on. What many say comes naturally to them isn't always what works for you. How many stories have you heard of miserable birthing experiences and 3 day labour? And I am telling you I pushed 4 times and Maya was born 10 minutes after we realized I was in labour. We are all different so do what is right for you.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

It is vitally important to get accurate info about breastfeeding BEFORE you have the baby...you and any support people, partner, helpers etc.

If the classes are good, they can save you a lot of heartache. It is so much easier to prevent breastfeeding problems than to cure them! Sadly there are many sources of bad information, including many medical professionals (not all) relatives and friends and books...basically our whole culture is a mess when it comes to accurate information about nursing.









Reading a good breastfeeding book or two can head off the most common problems. IMO You can basically trust any book recommended by La Leche League
http://www.lalecheleague.org
or Kellymom
http://www.kellymom.com in my opinion. (Kellymom also has a list of books to avoid.)

You can read up about bf at those sites and also http://www.breastfeedingonline.com (especially "Handouts by Dr. Jack Newman")

Breastfeeding is not always easy and it frustrates me that someone would laugh at that idea! There is a learning period for any new mom and baby pair. After the first month or so it goes so much easier but it does not always start smoothly.

One great book, accurate but lighthearted, is So That's What They're For by Tamaro.

Avoid Babywise, the Baby Whisperer, the What to Expect series, and there are others, check out Kellymom for a list.

The basics: avoid artificial nipples whenever possible, (bottles, pacifiers, nipple shields etc.) especially in the first 6 weeks or so.

Nurse as often as baby likes, even if that seems to be constantly.

Do not listen to anyone who tells you to put baby on a certain schedule,
or who tells you that constant nursing means a problem,
or that constant holding/nursing means a baby is "spoiled" or "using you as a human pacifier."

GET HELP IF YOU NEED IT.

I'll stop there and encourage you to ask questions often!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

My mom also laughed at me for going to a breastfeeding class.

My mom also thought I shouldn't go swimming while pregnant. She also thought that I should read her 36 year old Dr. Spock book for advice about childbirth and babies.
Luckily, I'm used to my mom already.

I went to a breastfeeding class with an IBCLC. I got a lot of great information that was very helpful.

It's unfortunately NOT TRUE that the baby will always know what to do. If that were true, then we would have amazingly high breastfeeding rates, but we don't. I also saw an IBCLC for help when I had trouble nursing. I also posted here and asked questions. I also called my local LLL leader.

How many chances do I have to give my baby the best possible nutrition and care? Only one chance. If I had listened to my mother, I would have been very sorry. She didn't remember anything at all about her experience nursing me. It's also lucky that I didn't rely on my midwife, who didn't know jack about how to solve the problem of a baby who didn't latch on. You're damn right it's complicated to have a baby, it was complicated when your mom had you, she just forgot.


----------



## Ms. Frizzle (Jan 9, 2004)

I say yes, but I also teach them, so I'm a tad biased, lol
If you would rather pass on the classes then attending LLL meetings are a GREAT idea


----------

